# Kháng khuẩn đa tầng - Quy trình trị mụn bằng công nghệ kháng khuẩn đa tầng



## luuanh95 (21/6/19)

Cũng giống như các phương pháp trị mụn khác, nếu muốn trị mụn tận gốc bằng công nghệ _trị mụn kháng khuẩn đa tầng_, khách hàng sẽ được các chuyên viên thực hiện lần lượt theo các bước sau đây:

*Quy trình thực hiện kháng khuẩn đa tầng*
Bước 1: Thăm khám tình trạng mụn cụ thể
Bước 2: Tiến hành tẩy da chết, làm sạch sâu bằng Vitamin E chiết xuất từ mầm lúa mạch, dầu trái bơ, hạt ý dĩ nguyên chất, rễ cam thảo nhằm mục đích kháng viêm, kháng khuẩn.
Bước 3: Bước thức 3 khi tiến hành trị mụn bằng công nghệ trị mụn _kháng khuẩn đa tầng_ đó là xông hơi kết hợp Vimajo: Chiết xuất tinh mầm hạt gạo, vitamin C, tinh mầm dầu lúa mỳ giúp đào thải độc tố, giảm thâm, làm sáng ngay trên vùng da bị mụn.



​Bước 4: Tiến hành lấy sạch nhân mụn
Bước 5: Sử dụng công nghệ ánh sáng mới nhất HILED giúp giảm viêm, diệt khuẩn, ngăn ngừa mụn tái phát đa tầng.
Bước 6: Đắp mặt nạ kiềm dầu, cấp ẩm sâu giúp hồi phục và tái tạo làn da sau trị liệu là bước thứ 6 trong liệu trình trị mụn bằng công nghệ trị mụn _kháng khuẩn đa tầng_.
Chiếu ánh sáng sinh học Bio Lipht:
+ Màu Xanh Dương (dành cho da mụn ẩn, đầu đen, viêm)
+Màu Vàng (dành cho da kích ứng, dị ứng) làm giảm sưng, kháng viêm, kích thích sợi collagen và tuần hoàn máu.
Bước 7: Dùng sóng siêu âm lạnh có khả năng làm khít lỗ chân lông, giảm đau, chống sưng (đầu Lăn Lạnh làm cho những vết mụn đang sưng dịu lại ngay lập tức, giống như chưa từng được lấy mụn)
Bước 8: Hướng dẫn phương pháp chăm sóc da mụn đúng cách, lưu giữ hồ sơ bệnh án và liên hệ thường xuyên để theo dõi sự cải thiện và hiệu quả trong suốt quá trình điều trị.
Bước 9: Tặng phiếu hướng dẫn chăm sóc da sau khi điều trị.

*Kết quả trị mụn công nghệ kháng khuẩn đa tầng*
Công nghệ kháng khuẩn đa tầng được các chuyên gia đánh giá là công nghệ trị mụn 3 trong 1 không chỉ có khả năng tiêu diệt tận gốc các loại mụn và ngăn ngừa mụn quay trở lại mà còn có khả năng làm mờ các vết thâm do mụn và tái tạo làn da giúp da trở nên mịn màng và khẻ mạnh hơn.











​Sức mạnh trị mụn tận gốc của công nghệ _trị mụn kháng khuẩn đa tầng_ đã được hàng ngàn người trải nghiệm và công nhận. Cùng nhìn một số những hình ảnh dưới đây để thấy được sức mạnh của công nghệ này đối với làn da trị mụn là không thể coi thường.


----------

